# Newsgroups in Outlook Express



## HPB (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine Newsgroup in mein Outlook Express eingefügt. Irgendwie kann ich jetzt keine weiteren Newsgroups ergänzen.
Auf meinem Rechner ist die Newsgroup forum.buhl-data.com nach dem Ordner "lokaler Ordner" zu sehen und ich kann einzelne News-Gruppen abonnieren. 
Jetzt wollte ich die Newsgroup de.comp.text.tex auch mit aufnehmen (siehe http://www.dante.de/faq/de-tex-faq/ unten). 
Hierzu habe ich folgendes gemacht:
Outlook-Express -->
Konten  --> news --> hinzufügen --> newsserver --> name--> Email-->nntp-Server: de.comp.text.tex --> fertig.

Als lokaler Ordner kommt dann auch der entsprechende Eintrag. Wenn ich draufklicke erhalte ich den Hinweis, dass ich keine Newsgroups abonniert habe, und die Frage ob ich mir die Liste der verfügbaren Groups anzeigen lassen will. Klicke ich auf JA, kommt die Fehlermeldung „Der Server wurde nicht gefunden“.

Was mache ich falsch?

(Wenn ich direkt den Link auf der oben angegebenen Web-Seite news:de.comp.text.tex anklicke, erhalte ich in Outlook-Express die Fehlermeldung: Die Newsgroup ist auf dem NEwsserver *forum.buhl-data.com*  nicht verfügbar. Irgendwie sucht Outlook die Newsgroup wohl auf diesem Server! Warum?)

Danke für eure Hilfe

PETER


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

Bist du sicher das "de.comp.text.tex" der Server ist und nicht die Newsgroup? Sieht für mich nicht so aus...


----------



## HPB (18. Oktober 2005)

Das ist in der Tat die Newsgroup. Was muss ich als Server eintragen?


----------



## Sinac (18. Oktober 2005)

Einen Newsserver


----------



## HPB (18. Oktober 2005)

Wer hätte das gedacht, deine Antwort hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter ;-] 

Unter http://www.newzbot.com/ kann man nach einer Liste der Newsserver suchen, die die entsprechende newsgroup führen. Fur die Newsgroup de.comp.text.tex konnte ich dort beispielsweise den Server news.f.de.plusline.net identifizieren.
Wo trage ich diesen Newsserver im Outlook Express ein? 

Ich habe weiter versucht für die Newsgroup 'buhl.software.wiso-meingeld'  einen Server zu finden (bei obigem Link leider ohne Erfolg. Die Newsgroup kenne ich von der Seite http://support.buhl.de/support. Kann forum.buhl-data.com der Newsserver sein? Ich habe versucht in Outlook einen neuen Accout mit forum.buhl-data.com als Newsserver anzulegen. Leider erhalte ich dann die Fehlermeldung "Der Newsserver ist nicht erreichbar"

Irgendwie komme ich alleine nicht weiter! Danke für eure Hilfe,

PETER


----------

